# Job site/ Property damage



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Today I ran a simple service call. Had to cut off leaking stop, add on to copper and put on new stop. Because of the tight condition to sweat I turned my torch down, which we know heats up the tip. When done soldering I set my torch in the box and pushed it away to avoid hitting it with my leg. Well I pushed it right into the cloth shower curtain. 

Customer was cool about it and I offered repeatedly to pay for a new curtain. She was going to cover the spot with a sea shell doodad. :thumbup:

What kind of damage have you caused? Do you admit to it or try and cover it up? 

When I think of other stuff I will post, but a bull in a china shop is an apt description of my style. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Full quart of new purple primer on new white tile with white grout. 

Flooded a two-story condo when I forgot to put the friction ring back on a chrome toilet supply.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Had a hose running on the floor drain in basement of multi unit home after clearing sewer. Left it running for five days before landlord called *****ing. I paid his water bill that month and he was happy. 

Hooked a lateral while jetting city sewer once. Felt like we were hitting something pulled back and got thru it! A few mins later old man says we need to see his basement.... 

Has burst thru an old stool in his basement and sprayed 35gpm out of a 3/4" hose all over his basement. Black **** everywhere....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just scorched some vinyl siding doing an RPZ install. I was able to use a mounting block and cover it up and it made for a cleaner looking job.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Broke a galvanized line in a basement because I didn't back up the pipe with a wrench. Took a few minutes shut the well off and wait for the water to stop. 

Was blamed for popping a clean cap off in a basement snaking from outside but it was the other guy and he out ranked me while I was an apprentice. :laughing:

One time I let a guy I knew pull a cleanout cap to hurry the job up. Warned him not to rush it. :laughing: had a video of him trying to hold the sewage back with his bare hands. It was his house and he laughed. No real damage just **** everywhere. 

Recently we hit a sort of nice wood door with a vanity we were moving. Hoping contractor gets it fixed for cheap otherwise my profit is gone on that job.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

First time I installed a backflow on irrigation
They had copper then it transitioned to PVC schedule 80 
I glued an FIP and put my nipple with a soldered MIP into it all I had to do was solder the coupling and I was done, got the smokes on bypass and what do you know a super hot piece of solder drops right into pvc glue and it catches on fire, I grab the can through it outside 

It was perhaps the scariest moment of my life and I'll tell you it sure made a mess in the parking lot haha


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

After a week on the job with my last shop (I was hired as pump truck helper and laborer first) boss sends me out to a backed up apt. unit. After snaking for two hours and not clearing anything I decided to run the camera to see what's going on. So I maxed out the 200' camera but did not make the blockage. So I decided to continue snaking and fighting this backup for another 1.5 hrs with the mytana cable binding and torquing like I've never seen.
Boss man finally showed up to help out, and ass we pull out the 11/16" cable, there is a familiar looking dark blue 3/8" cable wound up with the snake cable. Well I learned a valuable lesson that day...never run the camera and the snake at the same time. I wound up ruining the entire pushrod and snapped off the head in the septic tank and ruined that too. That was an expensive eff up! But the boss still saw potential in me, and I ultimately spent 12 years there.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was soldering 1 1/4 copper in a basement of a brewing company , i happened to get distracted and aim my flame towards a sprinkler head, pop got the weasel , my master came running with the head maintance guy and saw the room getting flooded , so we all ran out side to shut the valves off. After we shut it off we eventually had to wait about 45 mins for it to drain , the building was 3 stories. 

I got to know my sharpshooter very well after that


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

1) spilled purple primer on new white washing machine, helper did
2) doing barrel waste through tile/cement floor, in apt. Building, large rock fell through hole in floor to apt. Below and broke glass shower door.
3) broke numerous marble saddles bringing gas boilers into homes/basements 
4)ex boss threw keys at me from approx. 50 feet away, landed on customers windshield, caused spider web cracks,
5)left manual feed on a few steam boilers, caused entire single pipe steam system to flood
- will also post more as they come back to me


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Left a clean out plug off a 4 inch stack on first floor and then went up to roof to fill system with water 45 min of me filling i was t getting anything found out i was filling the finished first floor.

Snapped the 3/8 nipple off 2 different oil tanks. 

Soldering toilet stop guy I'm with calls my name as we are yelling back and forth i torched the wall.

Second week in i cut and drained a heating line that was full of glycol and tied it to domestic

Chipped a couple tubs. Over tightened toilet tank and broke it. 

Was handed a 1911 hand gun by bosses son who said it was clear i dry fired it into the engine block of the new work van.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Applicant: "I've been a Plumber for ten years and never had a leak."

Gramps: "You're either lying about being a Plumber or lying about the leak. Either way, you're a liar and I don't hire liars."

Applicant: ** stomps angrily toward door **

Gramps: "Hey pard, if you slam my door, you'll never make it to the GD driveway!"

Applicant: ** scowls back at Gramps...as he very gently closes the door **


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

On a snorkel lift 70' in the air moving unit heaters lower in a aircraft maintenance base. My partner who was running it bumped a sprinkler head off a 6" main. My lunch box which was closed had 2" of water in it. The floor had probably 6" water on it. Never did hear final bill on that one. 

Employee dumped can of purple primer on floor of brand new tile floor in bar. 

I put a stop on a bar sink in brand new restaurant and it slid forward a bit while tightening I had partner turn water on and out comes 1/2 stream for minute or two on me as the towel. Even got a free shirt from restaurant. Favorite shirt for a while. 

Forgotten trap on a tub 2nd floor. Had to replace Sheetrock and do a lot of explaining for my employee to the HO.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

budders said:


> Left a clean out plug off a 4 inch stack on first floor and then went up to roof to fill system with water 45 min of me filling i was t getting anything found out i was filling the finished first floor.
> 
> Snapped the 3/8 nipple off 2 different oil tanks.
> 
> ...


 


shooting the new plumbing truck engine block with a 45 cal. probably wins the prize....on this thread..:laughing::laughing:


I have set the occasional fire, burnt the floors with a turbo troch tip, flooded out a house or two over my life time, and chipped a few tubs, and I have even smacked a good number of Icon control valves with my channel locks...

but I have never thought to shoot the new the plumbing truck....the next time my truck wont start I might pull out my 9mm and pump a few rounds into it


so who got in trouble for that one...
you or the bosses son??


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> shooting the new plumbing truck engine block with a 45 cal. probably wins the prize....on this thread..:laughing::laughing: I have set the occasional fire, burnt the floors with a turbo troch tip, flooded out a house or two over my life time, and chipped a few tubs, and I have even smacked a good number of Icon control valves with my channel locks... but I have never thought to shoot the new the plumbing truck....the next time my truck wont start I might pull out my 9mm and pump a few rounds into it so who got in trouble for that one... you or the bosses son??


 yea not my proudest moment. You would not belive what a high grain 45 round will do to a block at 5 feet away. I got fired and he got a 1 month suspension. They didnt come after me for damages at least. In n.h. We amend the purple primer so we dont risk it to often. Im suprised not more states do


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

​
Lesson to be learned here is to never use that nasty purple primer,use the clear cleaner/primer lolololo


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lesson to be learned here is have insurance. Have good insurance. Pay extra for even better insurance. Find an agent who is cool and will work with you. I don't care how much experience you have running jetters will flood someone someday. I can't imagine what you plumbers go thru cutting into live water lines because a shut off was bad. $hit can and will happen. This is what separates the hacks from the pros


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I had been workin for a company only a few months and me and a foreman were doin a new factory and we was workin up on a mezzanine in the blding.he had to leave early and left me there by myself running copper waterlines.i was soldering atop mezzanine and the lines drop down thru mezz. To a sink,well a painter had come in underneath me spraying the ceiling with thinned down mineral spirit oil base paint.well when I got to soldering the 90s where they drop thru the decking it went wooooosh,fire shot down and set that ceiling on fire.i set there a minute sayin wtf????then I run down ladder around to door and that dam ceiling was boiling with fire,I mean it was water falling fire off the ceiling,nobody was in there when this happened so I grab ladder and rags and try to wipe the fire down off ceiling but no good,it burned my hair and neck,about that time painter came in,seen fire and ran to job trailor to get fire extinguisher and we got it put out finally,but not before it burned up 3 dock bumpers that were being stored in that room,fire dept showed up,but it wasn't my fault but they blamed me anyways since I was one with the ignition source.but I didn't get fired and worked there 10 yrs after that


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I don't care how much experience you have running jetters will flood someone someday.


Hmmm... Ahhh Hem....
Now that you mention it, sounds like my last incident....
Jetting a line at a local Wally Mart from a manhole outside aiming into the building at clogged employee restrooms and a mop sink...

Made a wrong turn and came up in the family restroom....
The toilet put on a show that resembled the entire geyser basin at Yellowstone going off at once...

Oops... :laughing:

Another good one was where I was about to change a bad fill valve and as I went to turn off the angle stop, the angle stop broke clean off the end of the nipple coming out of the wall...

Fortunately they were on a well and the pressure was kinda low so I put my thumb over the broken nipple stopping the water and the homeowner who was right there when it happened went and shut off the water...

Got a nice, tear out the brass, and replace it with PEX out of that one....


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

My favourite is from when I first got in the trade. Had to change out a threaded ball valve on a supply to a used book store. They kept all the old books in the basement where the meter was located. City workers shut off the cc outside and my boss spun the valve off. Thing flew somewhere and the water started coming. I used a bucket buddy at the time and I threw it over the supply and he got the new valve on. I couldn't stop laughing and he didn't find the humour in it at the time. We did pretty good on not damaging much.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> . I don't care how much experience you have running jetters will flood


Don't know anything bout jetters but guy told me one time if you ever run jetter in blding that you need to always take 5 gallon buckets and fill half full with water and set them over any and all drains in the blding,would this help keep a flood from happening???


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sparky said:


> Don't know anything bout jetters but guy told me one time if you ever run jetter in blding that you need to always take 5 gallon buckets and fill half full with water and set them over any and all drains in the blding,would this help keep a flood from happening???


 That does keep it from hitting the ceiling...IF the bucket holds. (Note the BIG if) I doubt the Wally toilet had closed lids anyway. 

The bucket is not a bad idea residentially with smaller GPM jetters. But if memory serves, RW's machine runs more than enough water to knock a full fiver into next week. :yes:

We always (I hope) use a camera when going upstream into a building. But sometimes, crap happens.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea... We'll easily roll a 5 gal bucket aside...

And yes commercial flushometer toilet with a seat and no lid...
Fortunately the toilet didn't break but the forward facing jets made the water move...
Right to the ceiling!:laughing:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Coworker very sure of himself left the lid off of a can of cpvc glue as he climbed into attic over looking a master closet I warned him but he said it would be fine ha ha he dropped a full can of flow guard on the hos khaki shorts 5 pair to be exact


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Yea... We'll easily roll a 5 gal bucket aside...
> 
> And yes commercial flushometer toilet with a seat and no lid...
> Fortunately the toilet didn't break but the forward facing jets made the water move...
> Right to the ceiling!:laughing:


What made you decide to use a foward facing jetter nozzle when going upstream? Whenever I jet upstream I only use a reverse one. That way the water is always flowing in the right direction.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What made you decide to use a foward facing jetter nozzle when going upstream? Whenever I jet upstream I only use a reverse one. That way the water is always flowing in the right direction.


I always start that way as well


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Helper drilled a 4" hole in wrong spot for the tankless exhaust in a tri level house. The hole popped through the drywall right above the couch. Had to pay for brick and drywall repair. It was my fault because i should have checked him first. I like to drill a 1/4" pilot first to verify everything is kosher. He measured off the wrong window.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> What made you decide to use a foward facing jetter nozzle when going upstream? Whenever I jet upstream I only use a reverse one. That way the water is always flowing in the right direction.


It was a 6R/1F nozzle I was using, the clog was caused by a mop sink without a strainer they were dumping their floor machines into. I felt like breaking up the mop strings, dirt and scotchbright pads a little before just burying the nozzle into the crap...

One of our guys had already tried running a cable in the line and I had originally gone in from upstream, but the water not moving said take it outside we weren't going to punch through fast and work it back...

Dummy me had a spare camera I was using without the self leveling head and I just made a wrong turn to the right...

The real moral of the story is when the boss says someone is coming by to borrow your good camera, suggest that they go to the shop and use the spare, Because every time your camera is borrowed, it comes back broken... :furious:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Redwood said:


> It was a 6R/1F nozzle I was using, the clog was caused by a mop sink without a strainer they were dumping their floor machines into. I felt like breaking up the mop strings, dirt and scotchbright pads a little before just burying the nozzle into the crap...
> 
> One of our guys had already tried running a cable in the line and I had originally gone in from upstream, but the water not moving said take it outside we weren't going to punch through fast and work it back...
> 
> ...



the real moral of the story is to never borrow out any of your tools. it doesnt matter if you have a spare or not. from past experiences, nothing to gain. :no:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It was a 6R/1F nozzle I was using, the clog was caused by a mop sink without a strainer they were dumping their floor machines into. I felt like breaking up the mop strings, dirt and scotchbright pads a little before just burying the nozzle into the crap...
> 
> One of our guys had already tried running a cable in the line and I had originally gone in from upstream, but the water not moving said take it outside we weren't going to punch through fast and work it back...
> 
> ...


I can understand your reasoning behind what you did. I've never run a forward one upstream before but I haven't been in that similar situation as you either.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Doesn't that push the pressure up the branches


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The hardest part of being "experienced" are the mistakes that are required to become experienced.

The title Licensed Journeyman Plumber carries with it a world of hurt..................


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Doesn't that push the pressure up the branches


Not too bad...
The 6 rear facing jets neutralize it quite a bit...
The rear facing jets it they were at a wide angle would probably do a lot more pressurizing than a single forward jet...

However, when you come up under the outlet of a water closet, it's not pretty... :laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Pulled a 4" cap off of a backed up septic tank.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> Pulled a 4" cap off of a backed up septic tank.


Been there done that. Worst was on a system where the field had failed so it was a **** load of water. 

As a policy now we only work on septic systems from the tank. Oh you built a deck over yours? That's fine my m18 batteries are fully charged


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Been there done that. Worst was on a system where the field had failed so it was a **** load of water.
> 
> As a policy now we only work on septic systems from the tank. Oh you built a deck over yours? That's fine my m18 batteries are fully charged


Haha me too now. With a sewer tape.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

Co worker spilled the purple primer on a job so I cleaned it up with a rag for him and threw it right below the rpz that I was installing a piece of solder dropped right in it engulfing instantly Into flames tried to stomp it out and it got worse. With the water off of the building I had no way to put it out so i unzipped and peed on it putting it out no real damage excepted the rag but needless to say everyone called me the firefighter on that job until it was finished


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Nlindbert said:


> Co worker spilled the purple primer on a job so I cleaned it up with a rag for him and threw it right below the rpz that I was installing a piece of solder dropped right in it engulfing instantly Into flames tried to stomp it out and it got worse. With the water off of the building I had no way to put it out so i unzipped and peed on it putting it out no real damage excepted the rag but needless to say everyone called me the firefighter on that job until it was finished


You not carry a fire extinguisher on the van?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nlindbert said:


> Co worker spilled the purple primer on a job so I cleaned it up with a rag for him and threw it right below the rpz that I was installing a piece of solder dropped right in it engulfing instantly Into flames tried to stomp it out and it got worse. With the water off of the building I had no way to put it out so i unzipped and peed on it putting it out no real damage excepted the rag but needless to say everyone called me the firefighter on that job until it was finished





Hoosier Plumber said:


> You not carry a fire extinguisher on the van?


You don't have a fire extinguisher in your soldering kit?:whistling2:

The van is too far away, the extinguisher won't be big enough by the time you get back....:yes:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nlindbert said:


> Co worker spilled the purple primer on a job so I cleaned it up with a rag for him and threw it right below the rpz that I was installing a piece of solder dropped right in it engulfing instantly Into flames tried to stomp it out and it got worse. With the water off of the building I had no way to put it out so i unzipped and peed on it putting it out no real damage excepted the rag but needless to say everyone called me the firefighter on that job until it was finished


That's thinking with your head!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Dpeckplb said:


> Pulled a 4" cap off of a backed up septic tank.


Had an entire senior center backed up on 8" line. Before finding out it was the whole building (we were told floor drains in kitchen, then told left half of building.) I found a 4" c/o outside and started to pull the cap. It wasn't glued and I felt pressure so I stepped on it. It didn't blow. Then we open the manhole when we figured out what's wrong and found the whole line blocked with grease. Its almost dark and we dont carry the k1500 because we only have 2500 vans so no room. The other guy climbed in the manhole with 3/8 cable to clear the line while I operated the foot pedal up top. When that slug of grease started moving.....I never saw that man scream so loud or move so fast in my life. It was a really good laugh. He only got a little on his shoe.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

One of my first times using a b tank on my own, I was sweating off a house valve, well it was a tank and hose I never used before, just came with the truck, the connection of the hose to tank was bad and caught fire and I am not afraid to say I panicked, ran to my truck for fire extinguisher, couldn't find it, it was burning bad In their front garden, I was petrified it was going to explode, I somehow managed to roll it off the side into a laneway and it burnt out eventually. Customer never found out or the bosses, cleaned up the tank and bought new hose and gauge. Lesson learned, I now have two fire extinguisher s in my truck and extremely careful when soldering.

Have had a few snaking mishaps but nothing major.
Was snaking a line and couldn't clear it so tried the pressure balloon as a last resort, well my dumbass didn't realize there was another tie in after the c/o, started coming out the toilet and onto the hardwood floors, luckily the customer wasn't there, just their army of Mexican housekeepers that helped me clean it up in no time, I said gracias a lot that day.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dclarke said:


> Had an entire senior center backed up on 8" line. Before finding out it was the whole building (we were told floor drains in kitchen, then told left half of building.) I found a 4" c/o outside and started to pull the cap. It wasn't glued and I felt pressure so I stepped on it. It didn't blow. Then we open the manhole when we figured out what's wrong and found the whole line blocked with grease. Its almost dark and we dont carry the k1500 because we only have 2500 vans so no room. The other guy climbed in the manhole with 3/8 cable to clear the line while I operated the foot pedal up top. When that slug of grease started moving.....I never saw that man scream so loud or move so fast in my life. It was a really good laugh. He only got a little on his shoe.


I thought you were going to end this story with, "That man now has Hep C".


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Fire extinguishers are a must when soldering here.
Building supers will stuff a hole in an apartment wall with newspaper before spackling it with a mix of plaster and joint compound.
Like someone previously posted, I have learned to make sure the manual feed valve (make up water) on a steam boiler is closed, and to remove the handle if it is a ball valve.
I always have a second person upstairs in a building if I have to turn on a main cold water valve.
If there is no cell phone signal, you need a third person within earshot of the person opening the valve.
Also don't let the roofer remove the test plug on a roof flood test, as well as someone inexperienced. An inspector told me of a skinny young man who removed a test plug on a roof drain, and the suction pulled his arm down the drain, with his head under the waterline, drowning him.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's messed he drowned?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I thought you were going to end this story with, "That man now has Hep C".


To be honest I dont know how the man is alive. He's gotta be the stupidest smart person I know. He's very knowledgeable about lots of stuff now just plumbing but he just makes the dumbest decisions in life. I guess drugs and alcohol will ruin everything if you let it.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> Also don't let the roofer remove the test plug on a roof flood test, as well as someone inexperienced. An inspector told me of a skinny young man who removed a test plug on a roof drain, and the suction pulled his arm down the drain, with his head under the waterline, drowning him.


How did this happen??how big was the pipe??this was up on a roof??im not picturing how this happened!!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

This can happen easily. I replaced 98 eight inch roof drains in a sanitation vehicle depot. An 8" roof drain siphoning water can suck your hand in, especially if you have a thin build. The same roofing inspector suggested I use road cones turned upside down instead of test plugs for that reason.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Knocked over half full can of purple primer doing vents over bathroom. SPLASH! All over a one piece fiberglass tub/wall unit. sucks changing those out. Helper burned my hair while I was watching him solder a manifold together, he didn't see me and neither of us payed attention to where the wand from the btank was pointing when he finished. First gas regulator I installed on a kitchen range I overtightened and cracked it. 9 years later, I did it again ... just the other day. bad reg I think, I was only three thread in before it cracked, and it wasn't tight.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Knocked over half full can of purple primer doing vents over bathroom. SPLASH! All over a one piece fiberglass tub/wall unit. sucks changing those out. Helper burned my hair while I was watching him solder a manifold together, he didn't see me and neither of us payed attention to where the wand from the btank was pointing when he finished. First gas regulator I installed on a kitchen range I overtightened and cracked it. 9 years later, I did it again ... just the other day. bad reg I think, I was only three thread in before it cracked, and it wasn't tight.


Sounds like the threads were set to shallow to me


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Spilled black cheese must of stepped in it without noticing it walked out of my work area into a recently carpeted area and almost out the front door before a security guard called it to my attention I told my foreman and his boss and now I refuse to use black cheese unless I'm in a completely unfinished building or can exit the building without crossing through a finished area. It's nasty s#1+ anyway lol


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> Spilled black cheese must of stepped in it without noticing it walked out of my work area into a recently carpeted area and almost out the front door before a security guard called it to my attention I told my foreman and his boss and now I refuse to use black cheese unless I'm in a completely unfinished building or can exit the building without crossing through a finished area. It's nasty s#1+ anyway lol


What is black cheese?!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

sparky said:


> Sounds like the threads were set to shallow to me


They were, got a nice new one free that worked great.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Helper stepped on and crushed a squeeze tube of white caulk in back of truck, without realizing we walked in all the way up to master bathroom, he spent 2 hours cleaning carpets


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Coolcanuck said:


> What is black cheese?!


They call it black cheese here. It's a nasty black adhesive lubricant that has a similar consistency to melted cheese it sticks to everything never comes out of clothes and takes like a week to get off your skin.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds about the same as grrip. I've never worked with the stuff but I've heard how nasty it is.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

A guy I work with forgot to put the u pin back in a posi temp after he installed it. The cartridge shot out like a torpedo and he was trying to stick his finger in the valve. It was just rough studs so no damage. I have had our sparkies knock my abs glue over on rough ins when they get ramy pulling wire. I always have a rag I wipe joints with so I can wipe up the mess fast.


----------

